# Burn pc game iso to dvd but dvd burner wont read newly burnt dvd



## osirisg89 (Nov 13, 2006)

I created a ISO from the pc game Civ 4 dvd. I tried burning the ISO to a new dvd, but when I go to use it in my dvd drive, it wont read the dvd and it makes weird sounds like its trying to read it. I used magic ISO to burn it. Does anyone know how burn this properly or what the problem is?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The game is copy protected. Please read the TSG Rules, we don't assist in making illegal game copies, or any other type of illegal activities here.


----------

